# Do you have arthritis?



## Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

It is estimated that 20 million people in the United States have some form of Arthritis with Osteoarthritis being the most common form of arthritis today.  

It is the leading cause of disability in the US according to the CDC and impacts the US with:

9,500 deaths 
750,000 hospitalizations 
8 million people with limitations 
36 million ambulatory care visits 
49 million people with self-reported,        doctor-diagnosed arthritis 
51 billion in medical costs and $86 billion in        total costs
SOURCE of Information

Exercise is very important for people with Arthritis.  The benefits include:

 stronger muscles
 less joint stiffness
 protection against osteoporosis      (important if taking glucocorticoid drugs)
 weight control
 mood improvement
 less fatigue
 stress reduction
SOURCE of Information

Do you suffer from the effects of arthritis on your body?  If so what treatments have you tried with success.  Please share, perhaps some others on the board can be helped by your experiences.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 1, 2006)

I have mild arthritis in my right knee (and, I assume, my left knee) but I only know about it because I sprained my knee badly last year and my doctor sent me for an MRI; when he was interpreting the results he told me I had mild arthritis in my knee, but I didn't know it until then, and I've had no symptoms.  I do take glucosamine / chondroitin with MSM as a preventative - hopefully, it will work (seems to have so far).


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2006)

I have it in the joints and take a mild arthistis pain medication from a doctor to control it 
Terry


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't now, but I am honestly expecting it eventually with all the knee problems I have....hoping 10 years from now they can cure it for me.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

I have moderate osteoarthritis in both my knees and my mid back.  I find when the weather is in the single digits below zero and wet, damp weather it acts up more then normal.  Humidity can be a killer also.

I take Arthrotec during those times that helps immensely but I try to avoid taking it if at all possible because it play havoc on my stomach.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm fortunate that I'm not (yet) showing any symtoms of it, nor is it common in my family. But that said, do you know if it's hereditary?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 1, 2006)

I have it  in my left hand and can see the signs of it in other parts of my boy.  I don't let it bother me to much and ignor as much as possib;e the problems it causes at times. I know it will get worse as time goes by but I'll deal with that when it happens


----------



## Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> I'm fortunate that I'm not (yet) showing any symtoms of it, nor is it common in my family. But that said, do you know if it's hereditary?



Most aren't but gouty arthritis and ankylosing spondylitis are hereditary.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 1, 2006)

No, but I do have psoriasis which is an inflammatory condition of the immune system (t-cell regulated) and it has arthritis connected to it (psoriatic arthritis).  But that development is "spot related" as in where you have the psoriasis on the skin is where the arthritis develops (i.e. elbow...arthritis of the elbows).  Mine is primarily on my face and scalp...at this point.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Mar 1, 2006)

I am not so sure if I have it yet, but i have been developing knee problems and especially when I run they tend to crack.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 2, 2006)

I definitely have osteoarthritis in my knees but exercise helps. Without exercise the bony growths come down, cause irritation and the wicked cycle begins.  When you keep the joints rotating it doesn't build up.  When the ligaments are strong, the joint rotates as it should.  I'm up to six classes a week now with leading kickboxing and TKD classes and have gotten better this week with the load increase. (as opposed to feeling like an old woman last week at this time. Actually I feel great mentally and physically now that its Thursday, after five classes this week.  So I think the body adapts still.. at 56.  But jumping is not sane at my age so only on an insane moment will I indulge, to suffer later.  It is funny who I am getting in my new classes. They are the over 45 group who at first when they call, tell me that they may be too old for this...    TW


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 2, 2006)

Got it, exercise and warm dry weather and a good diet help.


----------



## boricuatkd (Mar 3, 2006)

I was diagnosed with rhumetoid arthritis about 2 years ago. Some days are good and some are bad. But it doesn't stop me from working out. My friends and family try to convince me that I am doing my body worse damage by continueing my training. But to be honest, the days I don't train I feel worse. Doing tkd helps keep my joints moving.  And yah, after a good workout, I usually have to hit the meds pretty hard but to me its worth it. Before I started really working out there were days when I couldn't even hold a pencil and my knees would swell up like basketballs. Tkd has really helped keep it under wraps.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 3, 2006)

SInce my car accident I've got it and like Lisa said, when it's damp, cold it aches.. didn't realize it til the doc informed me after x'raying my foot that I have it now in my feet.. I don't rely on meds.. just live with it.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 3, 2006)

boricuatkd said:
			
		

> I was diagnosed with rhumetoid arthritis about 2 years ago. Some days are good and some are bad. But it doesn't stop me from working out. My friends and family try to convince me that I am doing my body worse damage by continueing my training. But to be honest, the days I don't train I feel worse. Doing tkd helps keep my joints moving.  And yah, after a good workout, I usually have to hit the meds pretty hard but to me its worth it. Before I started really working out there were days when I couldn't even hold a pencil and my knees would swell up like basketballs. Tkd has really helped keep it under wraps.



boricuatkd,

with your rheumatoid arthritis, do you also have drug injection therapies with gold or anything else?


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't know if it is arthritis, but my knees creak when I do certain leg exercises and they ache after training.  I sometimes just take some aleve and I am OK.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 3, 2006)

boricuatkd said:
			
		

> My friends and family try to convince me that I am doing my body worse damage by continueing my training.


 
The _worst_ thing people do in relation to the aging process and various health conditions is _stop moving!_

The human body is designed for movement and activity, don't neglect that.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 3, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> The _worst_ thing people do in relation to the aging process and various health conditions is _stop moving!_
> 
> The human body is designed for movement and activity, don't neglect that.


I agree!  I have also been told numerous times that people need to take each joint in the body through it's full range of motion every day.  It will maintain good joint mobility.  Good joint mobility will keep you youthful.  What is the first thing to go as people get old?  Joint mobility.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 3, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> I agree! I have also been told numerous times that people need to take each joint in the body through it's full range of motion every day. It will maintain good joint mobility. Good joint mobility will keep you youthful. What is the first thing to go as people get old? Joint mobility.


Exactly.  Once I first got (I'm a younger cat) a job that required what is common to most modern jobs/careers; lots of walking around, sitting, some minor manual labor...I found myself quite "tight" after work.  This got me to thinking, did I ever remember seeing my folks stretch or just _move_ after coming home from work?  Nope.  Surely they must have experienced the same feeling of "tired" and "tight"?  Most certainly.  This constant response to daily activity with nothing done to combat it?!?!? Terrible!  And people wonder why after years of working they run into nagging pains and problems...


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay...it has been damp here for the last week or so and all I can say is 

OOOWWWWW!

Damn, I am in pain.  Started taking my Arthrotec again but it is playing havoc on my stomach. 

Thought I would revive this thread and ask if anyone has any tips or meds they use that help them


----------



## exile (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if I do or not, and I'm kind of afraid to ask. I often have bad hip pain when I first wake up, but I have serious osteoporosis there, apparently... not sure why, I do ferocious weight training which ought to snuff out any bone mass reduction overnight, but there it is. I don't have serious joint pain otherswise...


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2007)

exile said:


> I'm not sure if I do or not, and I'm kind of afraid to ask. I often have bad hip pain when I first wake up, but I have serious osteoporosis there, apparently... not sure why, I do ferocious weight training which ought to snuff out any bone mass reduction overnight, but there it is. I don't have serious joint pain otherswise...



I am of the belief that there is no scary answer to a question.  What is scary is not knowing and having it hit you straight out of left field.  I would rather know what I am up against and the best way to treat it.  Go see a doctor.


----------



## dubljay (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm already worried about arthritis.. I see what it's done to my dad and his hands, and I fear I've inherited the same problem.  Also the extensive damage I've done to my joints already probably wont help matters any.  My dad was just taken off his arthritis meds by his doctor because it was messing with his liver, dangerously so, fortunately he doesn't drink.  But it has me worried, mostly for him, but also for me for when the time comes.


Anyone know of any good information I can pass on to my dad?
Any preventative measures out there that will help me?


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have it in my left hand (writing hand) pretty bad sometimes its worse than others and in my right hand but not nearly as bad


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 26, 2007)

I had juvenile arthritis when I was 8-12 years old.  It sucked.  Kept me from playing any cold weather sports.  Being that young it was tough to explain to my parents what I was feeling.  Just thought it was normal.  In the late 70's they wer not doing to much with juvenile arthritis.  These days it is awesome to see so much attention and funding going towards research.  As I turned 17 I grew over foot in less tan 2 years.  My doc says the arthritis is sure to come back.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 26, 2007)

Lisa, just shot you a PM.

Also,

Here a link for some additional info....

http://www.arthritis.org/default.asp


----------

